# Luther + #8 for Brandon Roy? (Roy to Houston updates)



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1363

Again it's just draftexpress, and they have been writing damn near anything in terms of speculation to generate interest.

If Roy is available at 6... I do it in a heartbeat. Then if we can magically trade for Seattle's #10 and get Brewer, I celebrate like the guys in Miami.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*

I trust draftexpres, they usually have good sources and good at speculating. It's better than say, nbadraft.net or hoopsworld.com.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*

as a wolves fan i think i'd only be down if marcus williams was still on the board at 8


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*

Trade-up is always better than trade-down. I don't believe this trade can go down. Wolves don't need Head, they need 2 more hands.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



Ballscientist said:


> Trade-up is always better than trade-down. I don't believe this trade can go down. Wolves don't need Head, they need 2 more hands.


pssh... Wolves are gettin Head. What's better than that? :biggrin:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



K-Dub said:


> pssh... Wolves are gettin Head. What's better than that? :biggrin:


Swift Head


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



CrackerJack said:


> Swift Head


:rofl:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



CrackerJack said:


> Swift Head


:laugh:

well u guys know how I feel, I don't wanna give up on Head yet, and especially not for moving up 2 spots in the draft... haven't we learned anything from the Eddie Griffin trade??


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*

Awww... I like Luther!! I liked him at Illinois and he seemed to do decently this past year... and umm wasn't he listed on the second rookie team? Can't we get rid of Swift or someone else instead?

To be honest though, I can't see in this draft that moving up two places is worth losing a player with that much potential. There just isn't that big of a jump from 6-8 as far as the talent pull...

but that's just one girl's opinion!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*

Remember that one win we got late in the season? wasn't vs. the Wolves? I think we'd have 6 if not for that last minute victory. I don't think it's worth Luther Head to go up 2 spots...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*

isnt giving away luther like giving up a lottery pick because if luther were to be drafted this year wouldnt he be a lottery player due to the weak draft, so in effect we got a definate sleeper from the draft last year and he has proven he can play and seriously management has to love head


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*

NO, this is a bad trade. We have Head who is proven to have great value. Plus, Moving from 6rh to 8th is not worth it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



Dean the Master said:


> NO, this is a bad trade. We have Head who is proven to have great value. Plus, Moving from 6rh to 8th is not worth it.


especially in this draft


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*

I have to agree on ALL fronts. Not ready to give up on Luther yet BUT IF Roy is there at 6 then I just might have to pull the trigger.


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*

Wasn't Luther your best Guard last year? Why trade up to get Roy when you could just take Marcus Williams/ Randy Foye.

Foye will be better than Roy IMO.

I don't like this trade at all.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



danred7 said:


> Wasn't Luther your best Guard last year? Why trade up to get Roy when you could just take Marcus Williams/ Randy Foye.
> 
> Foye will be better than Roy IMO.
> 
> I don't like this trade at all.


we're looking to solidify a taller back-court so anyone under 6-3 isnt the answer


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*

hell no, keep Head and #8.

Id be pissed off if we lose Head and he later becomes a Manu Ginobili type of player.
If he's not gonna be the next Gino, then we can give him up..but theres no way of finding that out.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



CrackerJack said:


> we're looking to solidify a taller back-court so anyone under 6-3 isnt the answer



Exactly reason why trading up to 6 is a good idea. I would definitely pull the trigger if Roy has really improved his outside shot... he does what Brewer does but better at scoring. Even better if we can get the 10 from Seattle.

Luther Head is no Manu Ginobili. Manu is much taller and stronger and has a better knack for slashing. Even if Luther got stronger and better at slashing, hes still short so an accurate comparison would be David Wesley at that point, a Manu comparison is completely off base.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



TManiAC said:


> Exactly reason why trading up to 6 is a good idea. I would definitely pull the trigger if Roy has really improved his outside shot... he does what Brewer does but better at scoring. Even better if we can get the 10 from Seattle.
> 
> Luther Head is no Manu Ginobili. Manu is much taller and stronger and has a better knack for slashing. Even if Luther got stronger and better at slashing, hes still short so an accurate comparison would be David Wesley at that point, a Manu comparison is completely off base.


yea, when I said Ginobili I really meant his spark or his "aura" that he brings to his team..not necessarily his playing ability.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



CrackerJack said:


> Swift Head


 :clap: :clap:


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



CbobbyB said:


> yea, when I said Ginobili I really meant his spark or his "aura" that he brings to his team..not necessarily his playing ability.


I see what youre saying. I would compare him to Bobby Jackson.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*

SS + Head?

Neither deal will help Wolves.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



jdiggidy said:


> I have to agree on ALL fronts. Not ready to give up on Luther yet BUT IF Roy is there at 6 then I just might have to pull the trigger.


I like Lu just as much as anyone, but he'll NEVER be a productive starter for us??? A 2 from this draft will most likely be our starter for years? If you can get Gay/Roy just to move to 6, the do it definitely.
But if you're not getting either one of those guys, its not worth the deal. Lu is a rotational player, 1st off the bench, decent shooter. But lets be real about his 'potential' he doesn't really have much in way of upside. His shooting will improve/ his dribble-drive to the basket, thats about it. That doesnt mean he can't contribute to the team though by any means. You need solid dependable guys on your bench - the bench is an integral part of the team- especially in the playoffs.

Lu + 8=6 for Brandon Roy/Rudy Gay :biggrin: 
Lu + 8=6 for anyone else not worth it at all??? :raised_ey Williams/Foye aren't gonna have that kind of big impact on our team? Need size/shooting/legnth/defense not more liabilities under 6'3


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



Yao Mania said:


> :laugh:
> 
> well u guys know how I feel, I don't wanna give up on Head yet, and especially not for moving up 2 spots in the draft... haven't we learned anything from the Eddie Griffin trade??


amen


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



TManiAC said:


> Exactly reason why trading up to 6 is a good idea. I would definitely pull the trigger if Roy has really improved his outside shot... he does what Brewer does but better at scoring. Even better if we can get the 10 from Seattle.
> 
> Luther Head is no Manu Ginobili. Manu is much taller and stronger and has a better knack for slashing. Even if Luther got stronger and better at slashing, hes still short so an accurate comparison would be David Wesley at that point, a Manu comparison is completely off base.


you dont have to have size and power to penitrate, sure it helps but look at tony parker and manu ginobili. they use angles and quickness to go to the basket


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*

The deal can't help Wolves to improve. Let's do in this way.

Ask Hawks to get Roy or Morrison, then trade #8, 2007 first rounder and Head for Roy or Morrison.

Hawks can get S Williams at 8.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*

Do you guys not realize that by doing this we could get Rudy Gay?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



Yao Mania said:


> :laugh:
> 
> well u guys know how I feel, I don't wanna give up on Head yet, and especially not for moving up 2 spots in the draft... haven't we learned anything from the Eddie Griffin trade??


Mature people don't think in this way. You can't say Kwame is #1 bust then you are not going to pick #1.

Wolves may accept SS/#8 for Jaric and #6.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*

You can’t look at it like giving up Head to move up 2 spots in the draft. <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com /><st1:City w:st=<ST1Roy</ST1</st1:City> is a very versatile 2 guard who fills every hole for us at the 2 (except lights out 3 pt shooting). And talent wise there is a clear drop off after the top 6 (top 7 IMO if you include Brewer, but his offensive game is no where near as refined as <st1:City w:st="on"><ST1Roy's.</ST1</st1:City>


----------



## you6901 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*

Decisions, Decisions, Decisions...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*

After reviewing all the discussion I think here's my proposal.
Trade Head + 8th to Minny for #6, and Draft Roy.
Trade 32th + 2007 1st round + Cash to Seatle for #10, Draft Brewer/Carney
---------------------------
It looks like Minny will draft Roy, and Houston Will draft Foye, Then they will maybe do the Swap.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*

Stop dreaming, do something is workable.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



Ballscientist said:


> Stop dreaming, do something is workable.


We can all say the same for you.

IMHO, Dean makes a good proposal.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



TheRoc5 said:


> you dont have to have size and power to penitrate, sure it helps but look at tony parker and manu ginobili. they use angles and quickness to go to the basket


I know, thats why I included "better knack for slashing."


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



TManiAC said:


> We can all say the same for you.
> 
> IMHO, Dean makes a good proposal.


Thx.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*There is a reason Brandon Roy will work out in Houston*

Do you think a trade-up to top 5 pick is coming up?

I am working now. I will try to look for a link at lunch.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Luther + #8 for Brandon Roy?*



> Rumors of a trade between Portland and Houston are likely the reason for Thomas' visit today. Both teams are reportedly in discussions for swapping their picks (#4 for #8), but the exact details are still unknown. Further confirming the fact that Houston is serious about trading up is the fact that the Rockets will bring in Brandon Roy on Saturday as well.
> 
> ...
> 
> *DraftExpress has learned that the Trailblazers are asking the Rockets to take on the contract of Darius Miles in return for Juwan Howard.* A proposal made a few days ago by Portland a few days ago involed trading Darius Miles and the #30 and #31 picks in return for Juwan Howard and the #8 pick. That offer was rejected by Houston and the teams have went back to the drawing board.


Link


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Luther + #8 for Brandon Roy?*

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sports/2003081457_webroy23.html



> Brandon Roy was on his way to the airport this morning, off for a quickly arranged trip to Houston, on his way to New York for Wednesday's NBA Draft.
> 
> Such is the life for a projected high lottery pick.
> 
> ...


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

What would it cost us though? And what if Roy isn't there?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

3 days ago, I heard that Roy had set up a work out with Houston.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

If we have to move up to get Brandon Roy then trading Luther Head along with the No. 8 pick would be worth it. In my opinion, Head will never be anything more than a rotation player off the bench. Head will be decent but will be easy to replace as well. Roy, meanwhile, has star potential and seems to be exactly what the Rockets need. With a sweet jumper, nice quickness, and notable athletic ability, Roy has all of the tools to be a true shooting guard in the NBA. Along with that, he can take guys off the dribble and has great court vision which enables him to play the point some as well. Losing Head or anybody else not named McGrady or Yao would be worth it to land Roy in this draft. Roy is going to be a stud.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I will try to provide more info tonight.

I love the big cake.

Howard, #8, 2007 first rounder for Miles and #4.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn i cant wait till the draft


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

id do it in a second


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: [Rumor] Luther + #8 for #6*



debarge said:


> I like Lu just as much as anyone, but he'll NEVER be a productive starter for us??? A 2 from this draft will most likely be our starter for years? If you can get Gay/Roy just to move to 6, the do it definitely.
> But if you're not getting either one of those guys, its not worth the deal. Lu is a rotational player, 1st off the bench, decent shooter. But lets be real about his 'potential' he doesn't really have much in way of upside. His shooting will improve/ his dribble-drive to the basket, thats about it. That doesnt mean he can't contribute to the team though by any means. You need solid dependable guys on your bench - the bench is an integral part of the team- especially in the playoffs.
> 
> Lu + 8=6 for Brandon Roy/Rudy Gay :biggrin:
> Lu + 8=6 for anyone else not worth it at all??? :raised_ey Williams/Foye aren't gonna have that kind of big impact on our team? Need size/shooting/legnth/defense not more liabilities under 6'3


Lu was never meant to be a starter, unless he's filling a void or something. This guy can play, he's a rotational player if he plays the 2, unless if develops PG abilities over the summer then it's a different story.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> I will try to provide more info tonight.
> 
> I love the big cake.
> 
> Howard, #8, 2007 first rounder for Miles and #4.


 I wouldn't mind that, though couldn't we have substituted a T.E or something for the '07 first rounder?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> I will try to provide more info tonight.
> 
> I love the big cake.
> 
> Howard, #8, 2007 first rounder for Miles and #4.



Boy I hope that doesn't happen. If Houston stays healthy next year that pick will be about as valuable as the pick we just got from Detroit this year. There is no one at #8 that does anything for me.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> I will try to provide more info tonight.
> 
> I love the big cake.
> 
> Howard, #8, 2007 first rounder for Miles and #4.


Add Jarrett Jack and deal.

Tyrus Thomas visits Houston

PG: Rafer Alston | Jarrett Jack | Bobby Sura
SG: Tracy McGrady | Luther Head | Mike Gansey (32)
SF: Darius Miles | Jumaine Jones (MLE) | Keith Bogans
PF: Tyrus Thomas | Stromile Swift | Cliff Robinson (VE)
CN: Yao Ming | Francisco Elson (MLE) | Dikembe Mutombo


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Can someone explain to me how much better than Brewer Roy is expected to be?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Can someone explain to me how much better than Brewer Roy is expected to be?


Roy >> Brewer on offense 
Brewer > Roy on defense

otherwise its pretty even


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> *Add Jarrett Jack and deal.*
> 
> Tyrus Thomas visits Houston
> 
> ...


It would have to be one of the TEs for Jack.

And doesn't Thomas want to play SF?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

cornholio said:


> It would have to be one of the TEs for Jack.
> 
> And didn't Thomas want to play SF?


The things is that in that roster we have miles, so it's better for Thomas to play 4. Or do you want Swift to be the starter?


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> The things is that in that roster we have miles, so it's better for Thomas to play 4. Or do you want Swift to be the starter?


And what is it Tyrus does that Swift doesn't?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

K-Dub said:


> And what is it Tyrus does that Swift doesn't?


Tyrus has an attitude. If you could combine Stro and Chuck Hayes, you'ld get Tyrus Thomas and that would be huge next to Yao. We saw in the finals what Zo's attitude, energy, and blocks could do for Miami in terms of momentum and creating offensive possessions off of solid defense.

Yao is an excellent outlet passer... we would have a decently quick and freakishly athletic transition team with TMac, Tyrus Thomas, Miles and Skip running the break.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

There's still a problem with that team: no shooters.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

cornholio said:


> There's still a problem with that team: no shooters.


Jumaine Jones, Cliff Robinson, Tracy McGrady, Luther Head, Rafer Alston, Mike Gansey. Plenty of good shooters.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

OT: Tyrus Thomas and Stromile Swift sound like porn names.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Source says Roy will work out in Houston June 24. That means Rockets are confident to trade up?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> OT: Tyrus Thomas and Stromile Swift sound like porn names.


Where the hell did that come from, lol.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> OT: Tyrus Thomas and Stromile Swift sound like porn names.


 :raised_ey


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

only differ:

Thomas is very active;

Swift is very passive.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> Where the hell did that come from, lol.


Is it because they are SS and TT? I dont know. But that's totally of my imagination TManiAC!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> Where the hell did that come from, lol.


Im changing my name to Lex Longus (or "L-Long") so I can kick it with Stro Show and T-Time.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Im changing my name to Lex Longus (or "L-Long") so I can kick it with Stro Show and T-Time.


 :dead:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

this cake will be big

SS, Head, Howard, #8, #32, future first rounder to Blazers

for Miles, #4 and other


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> this cake will be big
> 
> SS, Head, Howard, #8, #32, future first rounder to Blazers
> 
> for Miles, #4 and other


Are you freaking nuts?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

McGrady said:


> Are you freaking nuts?


By other he must have meant Telfair.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

I would do the mentioned deal of Head + #8 for Roy. If we could somehow swing Gay, that would be mad. The problem I find is that in the event that our men are gone by wherever we trade up to, then it would look to be better to stay put. 

Also, whats this deal with the Sonics that everyone is talking about?


----------

